# 1970 GTO Convertible Doors



## kjannell (Jan 13, 2012)

*Help - Doors*

I found a great set of doors from a 1970 Lemans Sedan and was thinking of swapping them out for te doors on my 1970 GTO Convertible. Does anyone know if they are compatible? 

Kevin


----------



## seamus2154 (Feb 17, 2008)

I put 1970 Lemans doors from a coupe on my GTO convertible. They work fine but do not have the screw holes for the brass door wedge. I actually never got around to installing the wedges and have no issues.


----------

